# Recommendations for VHF (7-13) antenna



## todcox (Jun 26, 2003)

I live in Reno, NV. NBC, ABC and CBS all broadcast their HD signal in the high VHF band (specifically channels 7, 9, and 13) and all towers are located together. The towers are about 17 miles away and the signal strengths are 15 - 16 kW. The FOX tower is in a totally different direction and broadcasts on channel 44 at 500 kW. I have a good UHF antenna that I can easily pick up FOX with.

I am looking for a good VHF antenna that I can mount in my attic to receive 7, 9, and 13. I plan to use a VHF/UHF combiner to use a single cable. I also have a Channel Master pre-amp if it is needed. I do have rotator, but really don't want to use it just to pick up one channel.

All feedback is really appreciated.


----------



## BornToFish (Jan 28, 2006)

You might consider the channelmaster 4228 8-bay uhf antenna. It is one of the few uhf antennas, that actually receives vhf high(7-13) quite well. If not, then consider the antennacraft vhf high(7-13) special cut antenna. It's reasonably priced(around $30). I use both of the above mentioned antennas, and feed the signals into a channelmaster 7777 preamp. I'm able to receive digital signals from a distance of 80-100+ miles away with that setup.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I'm able to receive digital signals from a distance of 80-100+ miles away with that setup


How high up are the antennae? I am about 80 miles from my DMA's stations in West Palm Beach. Terrain, of course, is flat, but I don't really have a way to get way up in the air.


----------



## todcox (Jun 26, 2003)

BornToFish said:


> You might consider the channelmaster 4228 8-bay uhf antenna. It is one of the few uhf antennas, that actually receives vhf high(7-13) quite well. If not, then consider the antennacraft vhf high(7-13) special cut antenna. It's reasonably priced(around $30). I use both of the above mentioned antennas, and feed the signals into a channelmaster 7777 preamp. I'm able to receive digital signals from a distance of 80-100+ miles away with that setup.


Thanks for the reply. I actually have a similar set-up. I have the 4228 and I think my pre-amp is the 7777. I am just trying to avoid the use of the rotator. We are moving into a new house so I have not set everything up yet. I know the 4228 will easily pull in the stations 17 miles away, but I am not sure if I can fit it through my attic access door. The antenna is in storage so I have not been able to measure it or see if it can be disassembled to move through the attic door. I also have a Silver Sensor that may work for the FOX channel since it is broadcasting at 500 kW and only 5 miles away. If I can get the 4228 into the attic I will try it for the high VHF channels and the Silver Sensor for channel 44.

Can I still use a combiner for the 4228 and SS since they are technically both UHF antennas?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually the 4221 would do you better. Has a broader beamwidth since you arent going to use a rotor and it will pick up from the back side. It might do it all for you.


----------



## todcox (Jun 26, 2003)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Actually the 4221 would do you better. Has a broader beamwidth since you arent going to use a rotor and it will pick up from the back side. It might do it all for you.


Well at least the 4221 will definitely fit through my attic access panel since it is only 20" wide.

I think I read somewhere that you can remove the reflectors from the 4228 to make it bi-directional. This would allow me to fit it into the attic and maybe receive all 4 channels on one antenna.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

The problem with the 4228 is a very narrow beamwidth. You dont need all the gain from it. Everyone swears by the 4228, but in every one I know about, the 4221 came out ahead. Especially in the spring when the leaves come out.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

todcox said:


> I think I read somewhere that you can remove the reflectors from the 4228 to make it bi-directional. This would allow me to fit it into the attic and maybe receive all 4 channels on one antenna.


I believe that the screen on the 4228 actually helps make it bidirectional for VHF, so I am not sure I would try to remove it. Removing the screen would definately reduce the front gain on UHF and probably on VHF.

When positioned at 90° or 200° for UHF, my 4228 can receive a 15kW VHF @ 28 miles and 270°.

I think that your best bet is to get a VHF high band antenna and couple it to your existing UHF with a V/U coupler.

http://www.antennacraft.net/Yagi.htm


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 4221 is NOT acceptable for VHF high, it does not have a large enough rear screen to harmonic with VHF high.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> The 4221 is NOT acceptable for VHF high, it does not have a large enough rear screen to harmonic with VHF high.


Yes it does, channel 42 is our HD PBS here in Charlotte. It comes through on channel 10 and I get about a 87 level on it. From 7 up the 4221 works fine.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html

I am not saying its the best solution, butt for his distance it should work fine.


----------



## Digital Madman (May 23, 2005)

Station Engineers I have talked to say the 4221 will work for VHF high. And I know someone about 85 miles out from a 35KW channel 10 dt receives a signal at times with just this antenna.


----------



## BornToFish (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep in mind if you go with a separate vhf antenna, that you won't need a combiner. The 7777 allows separate input, just go inside and flip the switch. I'm about 25 ft. off of the ground, but I live out in farm country, and it's pretty flat, and I'm on the highest point in my county. The 100+ signals don't always come in consistently, but enough to make it interesting.


----------



## gadget71 (Feb 2, 2006)

I would recommend an Antenna Craft y10-7-13. Made specifically for the channels you are trying to obtain. I combined mine with a CM4228 after all kinds of attempts to get my local FOx station in VHF DT 11. The channel master could only pick it up occassionally on my Dish 811. So I sought out a vhf antenna and found this one. I get my fox station at 93% signal strength from 40 miles away from the towers. I get my UHF channels around 85% on the same tower. I use a $4 combiner I bought off ebay. I bought the Antenna Craft y10-7-13 from WarrenElectronics.Com for $32 plus $20 for shipping. I would recommend Warren, they know their stuff, and could sell you a combiner also. 

Gadget71


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

September 29, 2003 
Exact Location: Woodlands School Area

Terrain: Lots of Trees

Antenna Model: UHF: Channel Master 4228 / VHF: Antennacraft Y10-7-13 Yagi

Ant. Location: Chimney Mount

Ant. Information: 8 Bay UHF Bowtie / Dedicated VHF 7-13 Yagi

Tuner: Hughes HSYSE86

Installation: Hi-Fi Systems 765-6488

Comments: Need a clear line of sight. Using a ChannelMaster 7777 UHF/VHF pre-amp. I'm near a hill-top, doubt if you would have anything in a valley. Cannot get any Tulsa or Wichita.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

4221 broadcasting on vhf frequency channel 10.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

gadget71 said:


> I would recommend an Antenna Craft y10-7-13. Made specifically for the channels you are trying to obtain. I combined mine with a CM4228 after all kinds of attempts to get my local FOx station in VHF DT 11. The channel master could only pick it up occassionally on my Dish 811. So I sought out a vhf antenna and found this one. I get my fox station at 93% signal strength from 40 miles away from the towers. I get my UHF channels around 85% on the same tower. I use a $4 combiner I bought off ebay. I bought the Antenna Craft y10-7-13 from WarrenElectronics.Com for $32 plus $20 for shipping. I would recommend Warren, they know their stuff, and could sell you a combiner also.
> 
> Gadget71


There's also the Winegard YA-1713....Same basic antenna...$33 + $11 UPS Ground from SolidSignal.com....Just ordered one of these for myself yesterday. Will post results when it's up (may be awhile...more snow's coming to New England before Spring....so they tell us!! )


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

todcox said:


> I live in Reno, NV. NBC, ABC and CBS all broadcast their HD signal in the high VHF band (specifically channels 7, 9, and 13) and all towers are located together. The towers are about 17 miles away and the signal strengths are 15 - 16 kW. The FOX tower is in a totally different direction and broadcasts on channel 44 at 500 kW. I have a good UHF antenna that I can easily pick up FOX with.


I would first try a set of VHF rabbit ears extended about12-14" each, and laid down as horizontal as possible like this 
____ . ____

aimed perpendicular in the direction of the VHF towers.

If you have the CM 7777 V/U preamp, open it up and throw the internal switch to "separate" inputs. Connect the rabbit ears to the VHF connector and the UHF antenna to the UHF connector. Run the single output to the tuner.

If that doesn't work, return the rabbit ears and replace with a VHF highband antenna.


----------

